# Xbox ftp help directory not found???



## Therobman (Jan 18, 2018)

I had a question and could not find an answer on a lot of games I’m trying to ftp to the system. Ive tried multiple ftp clients cxboxtool, winscp, filezilla with the same issues it comes back directory not found? I attached a few images of 2 different games using different ftp programs. I can’t seem to figure out what the issue is. I cant understand what changed i transferred multiple games no problem and now this error is popping up frequently. I have also tried being on unleashx and xbmc and the issue still continues


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)

Could be that the HDD is dying.
Other then that, try copying over another game? known working one.


----------



## Therobman (Jan 18, 2018)

i ftp'd about 60 games a few days before without any issues. Then all of a sudden i started running into extremely slow transfer speeds using a crossover cable on xbmc a few games started failing to transfer i switched over to unleashx because the transfer speeds are better. They definitely are but now i am receiving this error on a lot of games. I cleared the cache in E drive i am wondering if the errors and failed transfers from the ftp being slow corrupted something on my F partition?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)

How much free space do you have on the Xbox?

Iirc, once you've reached the limit, FTP will halt/make things slower etc.


----------



## Therobman (Jan 18, 2018)

i have a  1tb hdd and 6xx available on F, just for a test i took one of the games that pop up that file directory error instantly when i ftp to the F drive. I sent it to E and it started copying over just fine no errors. I am afraid i have an issue with the F drive. I even tried copying the game to the root of the F drive not in the games directory and received the same issue


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)

It's likely that you haven't formatted the HDD properly then or you're hitting the FATX limitations



			
				some source on the web said:
			
		

> FatX Limitations:
> • 4GB / 4096 Megabyte 4294967296 bytes Max file size
> • 42 characters for file names (there are also a bunch of characters not supported , accepted ones are limited to (that includes spaces)
> (DVD's do not have the same limits and don't use FatX)
> ...



You could try to make a Games 2 folder and have UnleashX point to it (just edit the XML file and copy the original games folder line and insert it below it as Games 2)

Edit: or split the F into an F and G partition.
You're less likely to run into problems if you have partitions under 500 GB.


----------



## Therobman (Jan 18, 2018)

i picked up this softmodded xbox used so i am not sure what was used and how it was formatted. I do not believe i hit any of the fatx limitations, i checked and i have more than i thought 110 games. I guess i can delete a few games and try to install the ones that are giving me an issue and see if that fixes it. If i split the F partition to F and G can i have xbmc or unleashx point to two directories for games?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)

If you split the partition in two, UnleashX will auto detect the second partition and add a GAMES folder to it.


----------



## Therobman (Jan 18, 2018)

I am fairly new into the modded xbox community. I had a tsop flashed xbox about 10 years ago so i am just getting back into it. Can you point me in the direction or tutorial how i can split the drive partitions i appreciate it


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)

I'd firstly backup everything that's important to you before running XBpartitioner.
I believe if you format the F and G partition with a 32kb cluster size, it should work just dandy.


----------



## Therobman (Jan 18, 2018)

I will copy off the games on their which i am sure should be fun task with the amount and give that a shot, i appreciate the help


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)

If you still have the originals, I'd file check them just to be sure ;p

No prob~
Good luck with it!


----------



## Therobman (Jan 18, 2018)

When i split the partition will it wipe what is already on F? I am assuming it will I do not have anything that i would be mad if i lost just a pain to ftp the games back


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)

Yep, it'll format and split the partitions.
Making 2 ~460 ish GB partitions with a 32k cluster size.


----------



## Therobman (Jan 18, 2018)

That is what i figured when i get home i will try it out thanks again


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)

No prob lad.
Good luck!


----------



## Therobman (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks i went ahead and formatted F partition and split it into 2 with F and now G. I ftp'd some games to F and it worked great with cxboxtool. My last question is when i go to filemanger on xbmc it shows F and G both drives have 4xx space available. When i use cxboxtool only F shows up. I also use xbmc as my default dash but fire up unleash x to ftp since its faster. Unleash x does not show G partition in filemanager either. I have not tried filezilla or winscp yet to see if G is recognized. Just wondering if there is anything i missed. Cxboxtool gives me the fastest most reliable ftp speeds i would really like to access G with it if i could


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2018)

You could open UnleashX's format tool and format the G drive.
It should then pop up.

I also recommend using FileZilla.
But, that's just me.


----------



## Therobman (Jan 19, 2018)

Took a look in unleash x settings menu and there was a simple option enable G partition? and that worked, just want to say thanks again


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2018)

Sweet.

no prob~


----------

